# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Sharing the data between Sybase & MSSQL7

## Andrew S.

Hi
May be this is not the greatest question 
to start Sybase club but... 
I have Sybase servers and MSSQL7 server and
databases need to share data on hourly basis both ways.
I would appreciate your advice on what is the
most reliable way to share data between Sybase and MSSQL7? 
I can use DTS to transfer data from Sybase to MSSQL7.
Since MSSQL7 uses 8Kpages I&#39;m not sure that I will be able to
use DTS to put the data back from MSSQL7 to Sybase.
Is the BCP the only way to do this?
                    Thanks
                    Andrew

----------


## Stephen Wynkoop

My understanding is that you can use it to go both ways (DTS) - you can also replicate between them (I believe) since you can use OLEDB and ODBC driver combinations to get between them.  

If you&#39;ve tried the DTS to Sybase without success, I could be wrong, but... This was one of the big design goals of SQL 7 and DTS specifically - interoperability between the major db players. 
SW

On 1/8/99 8:48:37 AM, Andrew S. wrote: 
> Hi
May be this is not the greatest question 
to start Sybase club but... 
> 
I have Sybase servers and MSSQL7 server and
databases need to share data 
> on hourly basis both ways.
I would appreciate your advice on what is 
> the
most reliable way to share data between Sybase and MSSQL7? 
I can use 
> DTS to transfer data from Sybase to MSSQL7.
Since MSSQL7 uses 8Kpages 
> I&#39;m not sure that I will be able to
use DTS to put the data back from 
> MSSQL7 to Sybase.
Is the BCP the only way to do this?

> Thanks
                    Andrew

----------


## Mark

You could set the Sybase up as a linked server (oledb on top of odbc) and share data that way.


------------
Stephen Wynkoop at 1/9/99 5:01:31 PM

My understanding is that you can use it to go both ways (DTS) - you can also replicate between them (I believe) since you can use OLEDB and ODBC driver combinations to get between them.  

If you&#39;ve tried the DTS to Sybase without success, I could be wrong, but... This was one of the big design goals of SQL 7 and DTS specifically - interoperability between the major db players. 
SW

On 1/8/99 8:48:37 AM, Andrew S. wrote: 
> Hi
May be this is not the greatest question 
to start Sybase club but... 
> 
I have Sybase servers and MSSQL7 server and
databases need to share data 
> on hourly basis both ways.
I would appreciate your advice on what is 
> the
most reliable way to share data between Sybase and MSSQL7? 
I can use 
> DTS to transfer data from Sybase to MSSQL7.
Since MSSQL7 uses 8Kpages 
> I&#39;m not sure that I will be able to
use DTS to put the data back from 
> MSSQL7 to Sybase.
Is the BCP the only way to do this?

> Thanks
                    Andrew

----------

